# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour Nha Trang: TP.HCM - Tháp Bà - Chùa Long Sơn

## asia_nt01

Tour Nha Trang: TP.HCM - Tháp Bà - Chùa Long Sơn 

Giá từ: 5,199,000 VND. Mã tour: 
Thời gian: 3 Ngày 2 Đêm

Tour  Nha Trang - Chùa Long Sơn nằm ngay trong nội thành Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa, bên quốc lộ 1A, dưới chân Hòn Trại Thủy. Đây là một trong những ngôi chùa vào loại lớn nhất và cũng ở vào một địa thế trang nghiêm, đẹp nhất trong các ngôi chùa còn lại ở Khánh Hòa và cũng là một trong những thắng cảnh nổi tiếng tour nha trang của Nha Trang.

Ngày 01: Nha Trang - Suối Khoáng - Tháp Bà - Đảo Vinpearl (ăn trưa, tối)
Sáng: Đến Nha Trang. Quý khách tham quan Suối khoáng nóng tháp Bà tắm hồ bơi, thưởng thức liệu pháp “Ôn tuyền thuỷ liệu pháp”, tắm bùn khoáng (Bao gồm tắm hồ bơi 50.000 VND/người lớn, không bao gồm các chi phí tắm bùn khác.)
Trưa: du lich nha trang Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại Nhà hàng. Đến khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Quý khách khởi hành tham quan Vinpearl (Chi phí tự túc: 300.000VND/người lớn, 210.000 VND/vé trẻ em, bao gồm cáp treo và tất cả phí trò chơi trong Vinpearlland)

Trò chơi ngoài trời: đu quay cảm giác mạnh, đu quay dây văng, đu quay thú nhún, khach san nha trang đu quay con voi, tàu lượn siêu tốc, đu quay vòng xoay, xe đạp bay, tàu hải tặc, thành phố vui nhộn, thú nhún, xiếc thú (3 xuất/ngày).
Trò chơi trong nhà: phim bốn chiều, xe đụng, vườn cổ tích, thiên đường trẻ em, siêu thị game, phòng karaoke…
Khu thuỷ cung Vinpearlland với diện tích trên 3,400m2, là đại dương thu nhỏ với hơn 300 loài cá đẹp, quý hiếm và lạ mắt.
Khu công viên nước với các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: khu trò chơi mạo hiểm, khu trò chơi dành cho trẻ em, hồ tạo sóng, dòng sông lười, khu trò chơi gia đình mạo hiểm…
Tối: Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại Nhà hàng. Sau đó trở về khách sạn tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

Ngày 02: Nha Trang - Tour 4 Đảo (ăn 03 bữa)
Sáng: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại Khách sạn. Quý khách khởi hành đi tham quan 4 Đảo.

Bãi Cũi: quý khách tham quan, bơi lặn trực tiếp ngắm nhìn những mảng san hô và các loài sinh vật biển quí hiếm hoặc quý khách có thể ngắm san hô bằng tàu đáy kính (chi phí tự túc:tàu đáy kính: 40.000VND, lặn 450.000 đ (Lần lặn thứ 1), 200.000 đ (Lần lặn thứ 2 ), 200.000 đ ( Bơi xem san hô bằng kính lặn, ống thở)
Hòn Một: quý khách dùng cơm trưa nhẹ với các món ăn hải sản: cá chiên sốt cà, Mực nướng, Thịt nướng khoai tây chiên, Trứng chiên, Canh tôm cải…
Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ “Cây nhà lá vườn” Quán rượu nổi! Một ly rượu, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.

Bãi Sạn quý khách giải trí và nghỉ ngơi tại điểm du lịch nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang. Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có tai Nha Trang. (Bao gồm phí Bãi Trang 20.000 VND/vé)
Hòn Miễu: tham quan Hồ Cá Trí Nguyên. (Bao gồm vé Hồ Cá Trí Nguyên 35.000 VND/vé)
Tối: Dùng bữa tối tại Nhà hàng. Trở về Khách sạn tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

Ngày 03: Nha Trang (ăn sáng, trưa)
Sáng: Dùng bữa sáng tại Khách sạn. Quý khách tự do hoặc đi tham quan Thành phố:

Tháp Bà Ponaga: một công trình có quy mô lớn nhất và có vai trò quan trọng trong lịch sử nghệ thuật kiến trúc tôn giáo Chăm.
Chùa Long Sơn: ngôi chùa nổi tiếng nhất Nha Trang. Đỉnh đồi là bức tượng Kim Thân Phật tổ (còn gọi là tượng Phật trắng) ngồi thuyết pháp, tượng cao 21 m, đài sen làm đế cao 7 m.
Xe đưa quý khách mua sắm đặc sản tại Chợ Đầm. Sau đó trả phòng, ăn trưa tự do đến giờ ra phi trường Cam Ranh đáp chuyến bay về thành phố HCM. Đến TP HCM kết thúc tour chia tay quý khách, hẹn ngày tái ngộ.
Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: asiatourist@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn

Website: www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------

